
Instagram Needs to Be a Major Part of Your Marketing Strategy in Every Industry - EffieIoannou
https://blog.startuppulse.net/powerfully-boost-advertising-on-any-project-using-instagram-growth-hack-948821a1513e
======
theuncommon
Great info. How would you approach marketing a B2B business on Instagram vs a
B2C?

